# OMG!! Look at her!!



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My life is so full right now...but!!!! look at her!!.. no info on her though!..nope not goona call...or am I?  NO! can't do it right now>>>. or can I?.. LOL 

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=8941134


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Awww, what a cutie!! I think you need to call!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG Terry-is that fate knocking on your door? :innocent: Never hurts to call-she is cuuutttee!! Let us know if you do call!! :biggrin:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:chili: she is beautiful............so whatcha gonna do? Call or not call? :thumbsup: Keep us informed :chili:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

She's adorable! I say go for it! :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

She sure is a cutie!!! What could it hurt to call?


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Aweee..... she's precious! Go ahead and make the call.... you'd never regret it.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Ooh, I think you should call. She's too cute to pass by.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, and her name is "Missy" :wub: :wub: 

She is adorable. 

So what did they say when you called?? You have called, right??


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Terry do you feel it was no accident you found her? I think you should at least give them a call, I know you want to, go on she is such a cutie :wub: Let us know if you call, what the outcome is, I know you will :biggrin:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> [So what did they say when you called?? You have called, right??
> 
> /quote] :biggrin: ..Yup I did!! .. but only got the voice mail. . The place is not all that far from us..much closer than where we got Naddie. hmmmm I really should NOT be doing this! LOL


----------



## Levy & Lany's Mom (Jun 26, 2007)

Awww tooo cute!!!! But wait aren't you mom to Missy???? What a koinkidink!!!! Mommy, mommy, mommy! I think she's calling you. I say she's about 3 - 4 months.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

HOW ADORABLE! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Sometimes life has a funny way of telling us what we should do. I seriously cannot believe her name is Missy! :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ I knew it!!! And I suspect you will call a few more times today. :wub: 

She is a doll, Terri. I hope you are able to get through. Please keep us informed.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

stop you....? why would we stop you?  

she's absolutely adorable!! :wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh my gosh Terri is this a sign ? I don't really believe in coincidence. Some things are meant to happen.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am a firm believer that God or fate, whichever you prefer, sends us just the animals we are supposed to have just when we need them. When they jump out at you with a name like "Missy" or are right in your backyard like my Lady was, I never question it. I just make room in my heart.

I'm glad you called about her. If it is meant to be, it will be.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> :biggrin: ..Yup I did!! .. but only got the voice mail. . The place is not all that far from us..much closer than where we got Naddie. hmmmm I really should NOT be doing this! LOL[/B]



I think that you did the right thing by calling  try again :wub: :wub: :wub: OMG!! she is soooooooo ADORABLE :wub: :wub: 

I hope she ends up with ya :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG, I'm on pins and needles......CALL AGAIN, RIGHT NOW!!!


Have you e-mailed them????


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

OMG!!!! CALL!!! you have to call!!1
I even got a little confused in the beginning... MISSY??? oh my!!!!! I think you are really supposed to call... otherwise we should all call and then give her to you as an early Xmas present!!!!

what do you think girls???


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, I also e-mailed..... now REMEMBER... I'm 'JUST LOOKING FOR INFORMATION!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Yes, I also e-mailed..... now REMEMBER... I'm 'JUST LOOKING FOR INFORMATION!!! [/B]


UH HUH, I will keep that in mind


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ok here's the "scoop".

I was told by the lady I was referred to to call:

There is a groomer who bascially sells pups think she said in his window???!!! :shocked: Anyway those he can't sell he sells to her for cost... and she finds home thru petfinder. 
She has papers ( I believe via United Canine Registry...anyone know about this ?.. or maybe it was United Canine Association ) though I don't care as she would be spayed. She is microchipped.
She was born 4/30. She is 3 and 1/2pounds. Shes' likely to be in the 6-7 pound range though size is not an issue at all to me.
She also has giardia and coccida and under treatment.
She was at vets on monday and but for these supposedly is fine. 
She had the parvo distemper but to have rabies later and a recheck on the parasites in a couple of weeks.

Ok I can deal with these... 
Now I have to discuss this wih hubby. didn't want to 'present it' without having some info.

It's been a while since I've had a puppy.... any information/advise/input regarding this little girl I'd appreciate. Especially with these parasites... I've never had a pooch with these. It's possible naddie had them as she had about evrything else but I'm not aware of it.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I know why you want to do it .. because her name is missy.. the same as your fist baby. As soon as I saw that name.. I wanted her too.
my first puppies name was missy too.. so I know how you feel.

she is a cutie ha..


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> I know why you want to do it .. because her name is missy.. the same as your fist baby. As soon as I saw that name.. I wanted her too.
> my first puppies name was missy too.. so I know how you feel.
> 
> she is a cutie ha.. [/B]



I'm not familar with coccida , but I know you will be the perfect mom for this little one.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Well I don't have concern about taking care of her and her parasites..however, I do know they can be contagious and I certainly don't want my Naddie exposed to anything more, so that is a concern She has had way too many parasites in her early life and I don't want to risk that. 
Well have to look into this more...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm sure by parasites they mean worms. I would doubt they would release her to anyone until she is clear of these and the Giardia as it is very contagious to animals and humans.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Call your vet-or maybe PM Jaimie and ask. This just sounds like it was meant to be Terry! :biggrin: You would be the best mom for this little Missy!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, dear. This doesn't sound like a good situation to me. We have a few groomers around here who act as brokers for puppy mills and sell puppies out of their shops.

This is just a pet shop puppy in sheep's clothing IMO, one too sick to sell so they've dumped her on petfinder to cut their losses. Illnesses like giardia and coccida are hallmarks of puppy mills and other filthy living conditions. I wonder if Petfinder knows what the true situation is. They are a rescue website, not a place to sell unsaleable/sick puppy mill puppies.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Oh, dear. This doesn't sound like a good situation to me. We have a few groomers around here who act as brokers for puppy mills and sell puppies out of their shops.
> 
> This is just a pet shop puppy in sheep's clothing IMO, one too sick to sell so they've dumped her on petfinder to cut their losses. Illnesses like giardia and coccida are hallmarks of puppy mills and other filthy living conditions. I wonder if Petfinder knows what the true situation is. They are a rescue website, not a place to sell unsaleable/sick puppy mill puppies.[/B]



Petfinder isn't selling her, are they? I understood it to be given to Petfinder to find a good home. Many dogs on Petfinder originally come from mills or byb's.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I had told the gal I wasn't familiar with the 'registry' though 'papers' were not important to me..just want to know a bit about her background. When she said the groomer sells pups like this..I said 'why does he do that??! I wish he didn't!! " she didn't answer me. 
However she DID ask ME a lot of the right questions... and said if we did decide she'd have to contact my vet for reference. 
I intend to talk to my vet about this also.
No matter what pooch we might get it will be a rescue.. and preferably a young one for Naddie's sake and I would be going into it with 'open-eyes' and with the knowledge this or 'whoever' has a good chance of developing 'problems' down the road. I guess I think in terms of that I'd rather get the 'problem pooch' than somebody who would 'dump' it at the first sign of a health need...or chronic illness. 
However, not something I will jump into without thoughtful consideration. 
We'll see....hubby is out so haven't even 'proposed' this to him yet.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

*Keeping my paws cwrossed for you Nadia....hope you get a new baby sisser. ~Sassy*


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ok somethihing very weird going on.. I went to petfinder to see little Missy and she is no longer there!!. I clicked the link I put here and it says this pet is no longer listed!!!?? how could they have her available just a few hours ago and now she is adopted???? I could understand if the lady said well someone is already interested and we are checking references etc.. but she said nothing!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

If you are not too far away - can u perhaps take a drive down there ??
Oh I suppose they are closed now


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

from what I understood: The pup was at this groomers as a 'for-sale'. Lady said when a pup doesn't sell ( by a certain time I assumed... this lady buys them 'at-cost" and puts them on petfinder to find a good home. Apparently this is only a now and again thng because I browse the petfinder all the time and haven't seen/ should say noticed this rescue group. Since it is actually a group for cats... I'm sure I'd notice!
I had printed out the page of Missy's details.. going to go to my work desk and see if she is still listed on the cat link.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ok checked.. she is not there anymore either... 
Ok going to have to make a call...!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

oh no.. :huh:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Terry do you think perhaps she has taken her off assuming you are interested in taking Missy? I sure hope you get to the bottom of it all, or maybe you scared her off with your enquiry, who knows, I just hope you find out something and she hasn't gone already.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I hope you find out what the story is. Something doesn't sound right to me. I have a problem with this rescue group buying puppies "at cost" from a broker/mill, then lisitng them on petfinder.com. IMO, this woman, well-intentioned or not, is just perpetuating the cycle by taking the "losers" off this groomer's hands, making room for yet another one in her window.

To me, it's like rescuing a pet shop puppy or buying a dog at an auction. It only guarentees that the exploitation and shameful breeding for profit will continue.

Terry, you know I mean this as no reflection on you, of course. Something just isn't right with this situation. I hope you get to the bottom of it as I know you will.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm just checking in to see what's happened.....curious.....the dog has disappeared....

Now this is getting strange, I hope you are given an acceptable answer and they don't just try to blow you off.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I tried to call but there has been no answer. hmmmm maybe I asked too many questions! Just makes no sense to me. What I was concerned about that this little girl has these two parasites with the meds for them Albon was one... and panacure was the other I think.. and then she just got those shots.! I just pray she is ok and didn't get a reaction to all the 'stuff"!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Since she was gone I thought you got her.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Well tried again today to call and still no answer. I did just now e-mail the gal from the kitty-group to see if she had any information. ( doubt it and think it was simply a 'courtesy-listing'. )
I'm just concerned about the little girls well-being. if she was already adopted that's OK.. I accept that it was not meant to be.
Just find it hard to think she'd be allowed to go before it was assured that the parasite deal was cleared and that would be at least a couple of weeks I'd dare say. maybe they are keeping her till then before going to the new home but don;t understand the lady didn't say there was already a promising adopter pending...just as a courtesy. They usually do in case it falls thru. 
If I hear anything I'll update..but I have a feeling I'll not ever know what became of this little one.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I hope you're wrong and hope that you'll at least find out what happened with her. It's so strange/fishy that nobody has called you back since you called with ?s. You have such a great heart for caring! :wub: 



> Well tried again today to call and still no answer. I did just now e-mail the gal from the kitty-group to see if she had any information. ( doubt it and think it was simply a 'courtesy-listing'. )
> I'm just concerned about the little girls well-being. if she was already adopted that's OK.. I accept that it was not meant to be.
> Just find it hard to think she'd be allowed to go before it was assured that the parasite deal was cleared and that would be at least a couple of weeks I'd dare say. maybe they are keeping her till then before going to the new home but don;t understand the lady didn't say there was already a promising adopter pending...just as a courtesy. They usually do in case it falls thru.
> If I hear anything I'll update..but I have a feeling I'll not ever know what became of this little one.[/B]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Well tried again today to call and still no answer. I did just now e-mail the gal from the kitty-group to see if she had any information. ( doubt it and think it was simply a 'courtesy-listing'. )
> I'm just concerned about the little girls well-being. if she was already adopted that's OK.. I accept that it was not meant to be.
> Just find it hard to think she'd be allowed to go before it was assured that the parasite deal was cleared and that would be at least a couple of weeks I'd dare say. maybe they are keeping her till then before going to the new home but don;t understand the lady didn't say there was already a promising adopter pending...just as a courtesy. They usually do in case it falls thru.
> If I hear anything I'll update..but I have a feeling I'll not ever know what became of this little one.[/B]


I hope you find out what happened and I hope little Missy is OK. I guess I am somewhat cynical because the whole thing really seems odd to me... not a typical rescue situation. I find it odd that this "rescue" supports this BYB/puppymill(?) by buying their puppies. It just seems like that would make the cycle continue.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I got a reply from my e-mail to the kitty-lady ans she just said "I think she was adopted". I jusyt find it strange the lady never said anything to me. I'm talking to her mid-day.. she says after talking with hubby and if interested call back with the vets number for reference.... and in a matter of hours later.... she is off the listing!...not 'pending' but off.
I thought it odd from the beginning to see a puppy listed with so little info . Usually they will say 'mama' was turned in pregnant' or pups were rescued from puppymill...something like that. ...and one of my first questions was why was she put into rescue? 
I just pray the new owners educate themselves about the parasites.. and they take good care of her.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=415266
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are my concerns exactly. If this is a "courtesy" listing and this rescue group doesn't even have custody of Missy, the groomer is basically selling the sick puppies that don't sell "at cost" under the umbrella of the rescue organization through Petfinder. 

If this is the case, this rescue group is basically enabling a byb/puppy mill to cut her losses and unload sick unsaleable puppies through Petfinder to make room for more puppies in her window. 

I suspect this grooming salon is a broker, not the breeder. We've got a few here in Raleigh. When I was helping my friend find her Maltese years ago we answered an ad that turned out to be a grooming salon in an upscale neighborhorhood. The groomer had a number of puppies of different breeds in cages in the back that she was selling out of her salon. She claimed she had "a friend" in Missouri she was able to get puppies from.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's more to the story:
OK... the "saga" continues:
The lady called me this AM... "was I still interested in the little maltese?" I said well when I wanted to show her to hubby the listing was gone so we didn't bother discussing it. Told her the gal from kitty group said she believed she was adopted.
This woman says well it fell thru.... something about the guy being from PA and a 'ride' turned out to be a problem. ( ???) She said she'd know by tomorrow but wanted to be sure a "good' home was lined up ( yeah right  ) in case he didn't come. I said well aren't you going to keep her for two weeks to be sure the parasites are all gone. She said she was OK to go after the 5 days on the med. I said maybe for the one parasite but not for the other! She said all puppys get these parasites( NOT!!!) ..its from the water... White plains is having a problem...it is supposed to be filtered but somehow it is still a problem...blah blah! 
I out and out asked her: Well since this groomer who sells the dogs is not the breeder where does he actually get his pups? She said he buys them.. then sells them. I said: 'oh well then, he's a broker and I know the pups are normally from questionable background like puppymills... and I have a problem with that. and I certainly have a problem of potentially exposing my Naddie. She went back to the pup cannot transmit to another pup after the 5 days on the meds.. I think that may be true for the one... truly believe that is not true for the other. She insisted she was a healthy pup.
It breaks my heart that I believe this little girl is simply going to the first one who shows up with money.. not her interest at heart... and are they going to follow up on her health care? This guy apparently either didn't care about the parasites...so didn't do his homework.. or DID ,and simply backed out and she is giveng me a bunch of malarky.
I told her I have reservations and since we felt she was gone didn't discuss much of what we'd need to before making any decisions.
She on one hand said she has a lot of calls for Maltese!! ( yeah? what happened to the once in awhile if he can't sell a pup she buys them at cost and puts on petfinder to find a good home and fee is her at-cost). She goes on to say she can't keep these pups 'forever'>..PUPS? .... PUPS? 
She said she called me back because she knew I already had a rescue and got her from pet rescue and she knows the gal from that organization. ( not Naddie's fostermom but someone connected. ) I know one thing pet rescue has a long application process and never would give out a pup so easily!! 
I feel she thought she had a $$$ in her pocket between our first call and last evening and when it seems a bit 'shakey' she got back to me. This guy I'll bet anything contacted her after my call. I was up in the air yet.. he apparently was good to go $$-wise. She made no mention whatsoever about a potential adopter at our first conversation... and since I view petfinder almost daily... her listing just went up yesterday..
I'm really heartbroken for this baby! I don't want to 'support' this 'business activity'.. but I see that little living, breathing little girl and worry that she is not going to get the loving and caring home she deserves... just the home whose owner shows up with the money first!
UUUGGGHH!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Sorry about this.... I understand your concern for Missy.
Melanie


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh what a horrible situation to be in - I sure don't envy you ..... I honestly don't know what I would do. The whole story is just a little 'off' - yet I don't know if I would be able to forget this little one & just hope for the best.

I hope everything works out, for you & for this special little one :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

The bad thing is that there is lots and lots of people like this. I went out to just look and see what was out there and called a few and was given the same run around you got. Give me the money first and then I will talk to you. :w00t: It is just so sad.  
I've also found that when selling a puppy, lots and lots of people think that all I am after is $$$$. And that they can con me out of a puppy or get the price lowered because they assume that I don't have someone else to sell to. This is the amount of money I have with me. Will you take it? Grrrrrrrr NO!!
If they are like that are they going to take care of the puppy properly?????????? I am not selling my puppies to just sell them to anyone who comes along. You think you've screened this person adequately and then they come to your house and do that. People can be so deceptive. :smpullhair: 
I feel for the puppy because they do not know what situation they are in and are so trusting to who ever has them. :smcry: 
JMO Tina


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Very hard choice to make. If only her name would not be Missy. How much is she asking for her ? Can you go visit and take her to the vet before actually making a decision ? See what vet thinks about being together with Nadie before the parasites are completely gone. That's one thing (there are others too) keeping me from fostering. Being afraid of Alex catching something from a foster. And I am not equipped for keeping them apart.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a disgusting operation this woman is involved in. When you said Pennsylvania, of course I immediately thought of the Amish puppy mills. I think PA and Missouri are the top two puppy mill states.

I am glad you are not going to support this horrible racket she has going on. Try to be brave. Should you take this puppy, you will guarentee that yet another one will take her place. Until this woman has no more customers, this horrible cycle will continue.

It makes me so mad when she mentioned the number of requests she gets for Maltese. Sadly, she is right. I can't understand how people will blindly hand over money without asking the tough questions (and not buying the lies) about where the puppies come from.

I remember reading an article years ago that said that the average person spends more time researching which new microwave to buy than a puppy they are hoping will be a part of their life for fifteen years. So sad, but so true.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

They buy from puppy mills and bybs because they aren't educated about the pitfalls and the potential health risks.

Having seen puppy mills first hand and going to auctions for dogs that have been taken from closed puppy mills, it just makes me sick to my stomach.

But still, your first instinct is to rescue them -- no matter where they came from. It's like a catch 22. You don't want to encourage the puppy mills and the bybs, but, on the other hand, you can't just let the little furbabies not be rescured.

I've never been able to come up with a good answer except to work to try to educate everyone on the horrible conditions of a puppy mill.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> But still, your first instinct is to rescue them -- no matter where they came from. It's like a catch 22. You don't want to encourage the puppy mills and the bybs, but, on the other hand, you can't just let the little furbabies not be rescured.[/B]


Well that's where my heart gets torn ... I see these poor inocent 'victims' who are not at fault for "being"... I don't know the answer.. I HATE the whole system of puppymills!!! and don't believe in supporting them.
On the other hand what is to become of these innocent souls? They are living breathing little beings here not by choice. Should they be Put to sleep?... should they be sent back to mills to become breeders of more'victims"?....either option is not really acceptable to me as a solution.... and I just have no good answer... and it breaks my heart.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Can you find out more about this groomer? Where she is located so you can get her name or the name of her shop? If she's brokering puppies for the mills, she needs to be licensed with the USDA. I doubt she is. She's probably just using this as a little money making business on the side.

The solution isn't to rescue the puppies she sells. They can't all be rescued if they keep coming and they will keep coming as long as people buy them. 

The key is to shut down this horrible operation she has going on and stop this cycle.

Terry, if you can get any more information to work with, I'd be happy to try to help track down this person. I'd like to see her operation shut down and Petfinder notified of what is going on. :smmadder:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> QUOTE





> But still, your first instinct is to rescue them -- no matter where they came from. It's like a catch 22. You don't want to encourage the puppy mills and the bybs, but, on the other hand, you can't just let the little furbabies not be rescured.[/B]


Well that's where my heart gets torn ... I see these poor inocent 'victims' who are not at fault for "being"... I don't know the answer.. I HATE the whole system of puppymills!!! and don't believe in supporting them.
On the other hand what is to become of these innocent souls? They are living breathing little beings here not by choice. Should they be Put to sleep?... should they be sent back to mills to become breeders of more'victims"?....either option is not really acceptable to me as a solution.... and I just have no good answer... and it breaks my heart.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am with you Terri. Those innocent souls did not ask to be born. The solution is to stop those people from abusing their dogs. The government needs to step in and fine and close them. That's the only solution. You can preach and preach not to buy from puppy mills, the truth is that there are always going to be people who will buy from them, because they don't know better and they don't have 3000$ to spend to buy a pup. If good breeders would start asking reasonable prices for the pups they cannot use for show, it would keep at least some people from going to the mills. Punishing the poor pup for being alive is not the answer. If none of those pups should be rescued in order to stop the puppy mills, you will have to kill every dog that's listed on Petfinder or other rescue organization since most of them are coming from mills. Where is the moral in that ? If you condemn those poor souls to a lousy life because you don't agree with the way they have been born, you are in effect not better then the millers.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

See -- that's why it is a catch 22. You're damned if you do and you're damned if you don't.

When I was breeding Lhasas, I sold my pet puppies for $500. Not because I couldn't get more -- I mean they were out of the #1 kennel in the country, but because I cared more about finding a good home for them. I am still in touch with more than 95% of my pet buyers. Many were repeat buyers that would wait and wait for me to have a litter because they loved my Lhasas so much. And I usually only had 1 (sometimes 2) litter a year with only 3 puppies per litter. And I still get cards and letter and pictures and stories about all of them. It's so gratifying. But I wanted to know that my babies had a fantastic pet home. The money wasn't the important thing for me. I was breeding to better the breed and for my own show puppies and I wanted to ensure that my pet puppies were going to good homes.

The puppy mills need to be stopped, but the poor little puppies aren't responsible. I don't have the answer and am always torn with this situation.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=416037
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's where my heart gets torn ... I see these poor inocent 'victims' who are not at fault for "being"... I don't know the answer.. I HATE the whole system of puppymills!!! and don't believe in supporting them.
On the other hand what is to become of these innocent souls? They are living breathing little beings here not by choice. Should they be Put to sleep?... should they be sent back to mills to become breeders of more'victims"?....either option is not really acceptable to me as a solution.... and I just have no good answer... and it breaks my heart.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am with you Terri. Those innocent souls did not ask to be born. The solution is to stop those people from abusing their dogs. The government needs to step in and fine and close them. That's the only solution. You can preach and preach not to buy from puppy mills, the truth is that there are always going to be people who will buy from them, because they don't know better and they don't have 3000$ to spend to buy a pup. If good breeders would start asking reasonable prices for the pups they cannot use for show, it would keep at least some people from going to the mills. Punishing the poor pup for being alive is not the answer. If none of those pups should be rescued in order to stop the puppy mills, you will have to kill every dog that's listed on Petfinder or other rescue organization since most of them are coming from mills. Where is the moral in that ? If you condemn those poor souls to a lousy life because you don't agree with the way they have been born, you are in effect not better then the millers.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Please try never to lose sight of the many souls that are forever condemned to a lousy life.

Not the cute puppies that people take pity on, but the parents who produced that puppy and will continue to produce puppies as long as people either buy or "rescue" them.

Those are the truly condemned souls IMO. They are serving a life sentence with no hope of reprieve. They are the forgotten ones because they are invisible.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdcNl5FqcKY


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marj... that's why I feel so torn as I know that . I sit here and I think about how at this very moment the thousand upon thousands of poor dogs are condemed to cages, living such a horrible horrible life. 
Though I am getting more frustrated about the whole thing because it seems there is more 'education' on puppymills today than ever....yet it seems the mills are flourishing ! 
It seems more and more are seeing these little darlings as a way to a quick buck and are jumping on the bandwagon! If they don't sell via the petstore/'groomers"/ etc.. then they sell via the internet ( which in my opinion is the bulk of the business these days) or from the 'trunk of a car' at 'markets'. 

I am also getting more and more convinced that it will never stop, whether pups are purchased or not from stores and brokers, and the poor mamas and papas are going to continue in their life of misery , until it is addressed at a govermental level. I'm seeing more and more that even is a pup is not 'sold' in a store, or via broker... it is either PTS , or the pup goes back to the mill and is used to 'produce'...and ends up being 'replaced' anyway. So that in and of itself is doing little to stop this nasty business. 

I don't want my post to be misunderstood..I'm not advocating the 'buying'.... I'm simply saying it is such a nasty nasty business, and though my head thinks one way...my heart still can't just separate the pups from the mamas and papas... especially ,as I said, I don't see even with all the education out there....with more and more not buying from petstores.. that there has been any impact at all on the mills. It's obvious to me the pups are getting replaced regardless of the fate of the pups on sale. I'm saying I don't see any 'answer' to the plight of either the pups or the mamas and papas until ,as was said, the politicians form legislature that would prohibit the existence of the mills in the first place. And unfortunately this is not happening and the task daunting as it is a state by state issue. 

As it is the "inspections' , in my opinion are worthless on the whole. I know there is not the numbers of inspectors needed and money is at issue. But you can't convince me that most of those that DO inspect are doing their job. IF they were... there'd be more shut down of mills they DO see and there'd be more public awareness as it would make the news. .. first at local level and probably news on a national level if cameras and reports actually exposed the conditions. I can't believe that any inspector seeing the condition of the mill pooches could not shut them down immediately. Makes me wonder if there isn't a bit of 'compensation' for looking the other way. 

Ok I'm rambling here... sorry! I just get so dam*ed frustrated!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Trust me, I understand your frustration. I feel the same way when I visit an animal shelter. All you have to do is walk down those aisles once and look at those faces to be struck with the vast enormity that you simply cannot save them all.

And then you listen to someone tell you about how their dog just got pregnant accidentally or how they plan to have "just one litter". 

People seem to think somehow you have a right to breed a purebred dog because you paid for it, but the sickening reality is that over 25% of the animals in shelters are purebred.

But you know that. You posted about the number of listings for Maltese on Petfinder just a few months ago.

I know what a kind and caring person you are and how this little girl tugs at your heart. But if you give in and take her, who will take her sister next week and her brother the week after that?

We can't save them all. We can only try to be strong and walk away from the pet store window, the auction, the flea market and the internet ads. By giving in even once, we become part of the problem.

By turning away and telling the story, maybe just one person will read it and think twice about buying that puppy in the groomer's window.

Just one. And then we've become part of the solution.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Lots of hugs for you Terry :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: .It's very sad & heartbreaking :smcry: . I do hope little Missy gets a good home & doesn't end up in a puppymill. Every puppy deserves a loving home.Until humans stop thinking of dogs as money making livestock, the puppymill saga will continue.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

ah my... this is such a sad story!!! lots of :grouphug: to you Terry!!

but you know... this story is really weird... but I have to tell you someting about that water thing... here where I live we have a big problem with the water!! (Not the whole CT... but Fairfield County which makes me kinda close to white plains) they are always saying we should be careful and not drink tap water. I have no idea why some people think that if they cannot drink, their dogs can... it just doesn't make sense to me... but... anyway... Mac's vet and trainner always told me to be careful with the water. 

And one of Mac's little friend from puppy school got giardia when he was 19, or 20 weeks old because of the water. althouh he goes to the same vet hospital I take mac, he sees a different vet, who "forgot" to tell him about the water. (gyzmo's dad was so pissed!) 

i'm definitely not defending this lady!!!! on the contrary... but I have to tell this... about the water!!!

xoxo


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

> My life is so full right now...but!!!! look at her!!.. no info on her though!..nope not goona call...or am I?  NO! can't do it right now>>>. or can I?.. LOL
> 
> http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=8941134[/B]



I just clicked on that link & it said that pet was no longer listed...did you get her?


----------

